
IEEE Ranked the Top Programming Languages of 2019 - kelsolaar
https://learnworthy.net/ieee-ranked-the-top-programming-languages-of-2019
======
mikro2nd
Original: [https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-top-
program...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-top-programming-
languages-2019)

